# E.thirteen hive cranks



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in need of new cranks (twisted my gravity motoX twice now) and am looking at the E.13 Hive cranks with bottom bracket. Anyone have any experience with these cranks? Are they worth the money? I'm sure there's better out there but I'm looking for new at around $250 with BB. What do you guys think? Worth noting, I'm getting them from the LHS so please don't recommend XX on ____.com for $250 unless it's feasible that a bike shop could match it. I am getting a slight hook-up on the e.13's at about $245 before tax.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Something better out there? They are meant to compete with Saints, Atlas, etc. Its a top of the line WC quality crank. Granted you could get something like the x0 DH carbon cranks. Anyways I am running the e13's, and I am no pro rider by any means but they are pretty damn good cranks. Stiff and light. The 30mm crank axle is a beast, and they look really good to boot. They took a minute to get set up properly but they are definitely nice and worth the money. Crank arms/axle, chainring, bb, bb tool, all washers and spacers needed to install correctly, very nice. Comes with detailed instructions but there is even an installation video you can watch on their website to get them set up properly. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice, thanks. I was just assuming the saint cranks were like their brakes where they are great but pricey, good to know these are a contender to them. E.13 it is.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the only downside is a sharp edge. If you ride with your ankles touching the cranks it might bother you. Otherwise, they're going to be just as good as anything else out there.

You'll hear a lot of cries for "SAINTS" from the fanboys (I have them, and consider myself a fanboy) because they are incredibly stiff, incredibly strong, and have a really easy to work with interface (meaning removing the cranks to work on the bike/pack the bike/clean the bike/access the guide/replace BB bearings is really easy), and they seem to last forever. In this regard, saints are great - they're incredibly reliable and you don't have to worry about even thinking about them. They'll always work. But the e-13's were designed with the same mindset, and by a bunch of guys with proven track records when it comes to designing things with that "set and forget easy to work on reliability" so I have no doubt they'll be fantastic. If you don't run your foot so close to the crank that it rubs hard (just like the other 95% of the riders out there) they'll be fantastic. And that sounds like a pretty respectable deal. I'd say go for it!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Will definitely be pleased. Have no experience with Saints, i will say I wont be changing cranks any time soon. Here is some good literature on them

Review: e*thirteen DH Cranks and PF30 Bottom Bracket | Factory Jackson. Online Magazine for Mountain Biking


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks again, looks like the 7point will have cranks to match the chainguide. Much appreciated. If the sharp edge becomes an issue I'll look into some TLC from the Dremel tool to soften the edges.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Thanks again, looks like the 7point will have cranks to match the chainguide. Much appreciated. If the sharp edge becomes an issue I'll look into some TLC from the Dremel tool to soften the edges.


butter. They didn't bother me at all on the pair I rode, but I don't keep my feet that far inboard.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

They are very set and forget, the polygon interface is verryy easy to work with


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I got bran new Saint Cranks on Ebay for under 230 shipped

I have been riding Saints since 2004....all I can say is I don't think about them at all. They just work...Best Cranks on the market. I still have the (2004) first generation set on My M-3 today and first bearings (they need replaced now)


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a good deal SMT but I'm trying to give my LHS the business. I'd hate to have to order menial stuff from the Internet because I no longer have an LHS. I know the saints are awesome but I kinda want something different.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

E13 are solid we have had them mounted a year with very fast riders on them. No issues, no service they work well are light and look slick!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Had saint m815's with less then a season on them one chainring tab fell off when I went to change ring,they did replace but lost confidence and bought the e-thirteens for under 200.00 new,definitely stiff,good as any top tier DH crank out there.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had them on my 2011 Demo 8 since the summer and they are great! You put them on and forget them.

-Brett


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Talked to George from e13 at Sea Otter this past year and he was saying that Saints were stiff but the e13 had something like twice the fatigue strength.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> LHS????? don't know what that means./....


LHS = Local Hobby Shop...

-Brett


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny No.5 said:


> That's a good deal SMT but I'm trying to give my LHS the business. I'd hate to have to order menial stuff from the Internet because I no longer have an LHS. I know the saints are awesome but I kinda want something different.


LHS????? don't know what that means./......

besides why take chances on something might work when Saints have proven....PROVEN to be the best crank the last 8 years....nuff said


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

so by my count, thats 7 to 1. e13 > saints. and if you wait a little longer, the 2012 e13 dh cranks have been further improved upon


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Carraig042 said:


> LHS = Local Hobby Shop...
> 
> -Brett


hobbyz???? I'd rather be at the LBS.....Local* BIKE* shop


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> LHS????? don't know what that means./......
> 
> besides why take chances on something might work when Saints have proven....PROVEN to be the best crank the last 8 years....nuff said


I'm sure the E.13 cranks can tolerate my softcore DH riding. Who's to say that after 8yrs they won't be equally as good? I know I'm not gonna get Saints for that price at my LBS (sorry, I'm used to being on the RC heli forum where it means Local Hobby Shop, oops) and I'm not supporting an internet dealer or anyone on feeBay. The decision is made already, E.13's it is, post the fanboy Saint shpiel elsewhere. Options are the spice of life. Had I asked "What's a good set of DH cranks" then I'd appreciate the opinions about saints but I was specifically asking about the e.13 cranks and got more than enough positve feedback to appease my inquiry. Thanks though.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hobbyz???? I'd rather be at the LBS.....Local* BIKE* shop


Multiple hobbyz, side effect of being single and kid free.  DH is my preferred activity but I also enjoy the challenge of flying 3D helis (search YouTube) is much harder coordination wise. I also fly 3D planes and play drums, keyboards and dabble with string instruments as well as do dirt/street riding. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

SMT thread beats every thread on this forum, hence his 40,000 posts. any one ask a question about a Fox 40, he puts in his two cents about a Marzocchi 888. Cranks, he puts his two cents in about Saints. Don't mind him, wont be the last time he brings his fan boy bull **** in to one of your threads.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

csermonet said:


> SMT thread beats every thread on this forum, hence his 40,000 posts. any one ask a question about a Fox 40, he puts in his two cents about a Marzocchi 888. Cranks, he puts his two cents in about Saints. Don't mind him, wont be the last time he brings his fan boy bull **** in to one of your threads.


when things are tested and work over time I stay with them
Saints work forever

Marzocchi take away 2008 and 09 and they are the most dependable fork out there...Fox 40 tear like a aluminum can against rocks and their bladders bust....boxxers are known for leaky seals....listen people defend their forks..mines the best ever, but you have to keep up on maintenance.....I like stuff that last, not much if any maintenance and dependability. I stick with my decisions.....Marzocchi since 2002 and saints cranks since 2004, Saint brakes since 2006. But I don't like shimano shifters (love Sram X-9's or X0's) ...I like this stuff because I put it on bike and don't worry about the stuff period.....we ride stuff that can kill us...last thing I need is a crank breaking...that is why I stick with Saints cranks. That is why other companies compare themselves to them...because they want to be the best and the best is the Saints


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Multiple hobbyz, side effect of being single and kid free.  DH is my preferred activity but I also enjoy the challenge of flying 3D helis (search YouTube) is much harder coordination wise. I also fly 3D planes and play drums, keyboards and dabble with string instruments as well as do dirt/street riding. Variety is the spice of life.


very cool...I play bass ....opened for Social D and Smashing Pumpkins plus many more...keep your passion


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

To each their own, as I said, I wasn't asking about other cranks, just wanted feedback on the E.13's which I've gotten. If I was racing on any level I might concern myself with getting the absolute best but I'm not so I'll put my money elsewhere. You will be happy to know that next year I'll be moving into a set of 888's that will match my Rocco WC. Unfortunately I'm using Code R's to stop, work fine for my light ass.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny No.5 said:


> To each their own, as I said, I wasn't asking about other cranks, just wanted feedback on the E.13's which I've gotten. If I was racing on any level I might concern myself with getting the absolute best but I'm not so I'll put my money elsewhere. You will be happy to know that next year I'll be moving into a set of 888's that will match my Rocco WC. Unfortunately I'm using Code R's to stop, work fine for my light ass.


if you are happy that is all that matters....we all like different things in life...some like blonds some like brunetts...does it mean one looks better then the other...it just means we have different likes....and if we didn't we all be riding red bikes

P.S. Congrats on your new cranks....may they bring you much love:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Been in a few bands but I like doing the solo thing best. I play all types of music but I'm mostly doing fast, technical drum 'n bass stuff. I have a crappy video of me playing in my basement but the audio is ***** due to echoes and my iPod camera's mic. Just testing different techniques to record so old friends can reminisce. The jam is unorganized and just covers a few different sounds to get an idea of what worked and what didn't. Search my YouTube channel (MoJappa) for Drum Test 2 if you wanna see it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Been in a few bands but I like doing the solo thing best. I play all types of music but I'm mostly doing fast, technical drum 'n bass stuff. I have a crappy video of me playing in my basement but the audio is ***** due to echoes and my iPod camera's mic. Just testing different techniques to record so old friends can reminisce. The jam is unorganized and just covers a few different sounds to get an idea of what worked and what didn't. Search my YouTube channel (MoJappa) for Drum Test 2 if you wanna see it.


very cool...nice chops....


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. When I figure out a better way to capture the audio I'll put a more "intentional" jam up.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

good god that 3d helicopter flying looks nerve wracking. i used to dabble in a little rc, never aviation. had a nitro stadium truck that i enjoyed upgrading and tweaking. always wanted a big boat


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's hard as hell for sure. Thanks goD for computer simulators or I'd never have gotten into it. I don't have anything really big (I may be single but I'm not rich and have a few expensive hobbies) but its capable of more than I am at the moment. The 3D plane stuff is almost as hard but it's way easier to recover from a mistake and it more relaxing to fly. I raced a Revo for a couple years and did well but the track got closed and the fun soon followed suit. With flying there's always something to learn and perfect. Plus living 5min from a private flying club field helps.

Quick pic of my plane, 42" wingspan electric powered balsa plane.









Back OT, thanks for all the quick feedback, I feel confident that the e.13 will be more than enough crank for me for a long time. Now to get the money together...


----------



## Derelikt (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the e13 ss cranks on my nomad and have no complaints so far. Super light!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

i love saints i run the on my hard tail and my socom and never had an issue but..... i am building a new dhr and the Lg1R crank set look damn sexy and e13 is known to make high quality stuff. i know these just came out but is anyone running them yet. the are something like 200g lighter then the reg lg1 crank set. any flex in them? its going to be hard to part with saints but i would love to try something new but there isn't many reviews on them yet


----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

Well besides this topic going from awesome to just seriously gay...I've been running the E13 SS cranks on my commuter bike for quite some time now...(yes I am just that elitist...the rest of my commuter build is even more elitist), they are amazing cranks. Super stiff, super light, and buttery smooth...am going to swap out my cranks on my MTB with a set of the DH E.13's. Would have to say for the money Vs. Weight Vs. Function...there is no better crank...not even Saints...and yes as SMT stated, I too risk my life everyday I commute, and refuse to run anything that would ever break.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

What was gay about this thread (aside from the recent entry regarding commuter bikes)? Honestly I got my answer a while back and should've just closed it then (if that were possible here). Hindsight...


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

I just fitted the e.thirteen DH crankset using the press fit BB to my 2012 Demo. My LBS fitted the BB because I don't have the press fit tool but I installed the crankset myself along with the e.thirteen SRS chain guide. Installation went OK but it seems a little stiff when turning the cranks. When spun with a bit of force it manages about one full rotation before stopping (without chain). Is that normal or should it spin for many revolutions? I haven't ridden it yet because I'm still building the bike. There is no play in the cranks, everything feels nice and tight (I selected the number of spacers as per the installation guide and everything is correctly torqued) but the rotation just seems a bit stiff and you can kind of hear the ball bearings moving. Anybody else have the same experience?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

FrankRizzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just fitted the e.thirteen DH crankset using the press fit BB to my 2012 Demo. My LBS fitted the BB because I don't have the press fit tool but I installed the crankset myself along with the e.thirteen SRS chain guide. Installation went OK but it seems a little stiff when turning the cranks. When spun with a bit of force it manages about one full rotation before stopping (without chain). Is that normal or should it spin for many revolutions? I haven't ridden it yet because I'm still building the bike. There is no play in the cranks, everything feels nice and tight (I selected the number of spacers as per the installation guide and everything is correctly torqued) but the rotation just seems a bit stiff and you can kind of hear the ball bearings moving. Anybody else have the same experience?


Take one thin spacer out see how it turns. They are a little more friction laden do to bearing and axle sizes.

JERKY!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I got bran new Saint Cranks on Ebay for under 230 shipped
> 
> I have been riding Saints since 2004....all I can say is I don't think about them at all. They just work...Best Cranks on the market. I still have the (2004) first generation set on My M-3 today and first bearings (they need replaced now)


Cris King makes a BB set that would fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Greg An. (Apr 28, 2011)

FrankRizzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just fitted the e.thirteen DH crankset using the press fit BB to my 2012 Demo. My LBS fitted the BB because I don't have the press fit tool but I installed the crankset myself along with the e.thirteen SRS chain guide. Installation went OK but it seems a little stiff when turning the cranks. When spun with a bit of force it manages about one full rotation before stopping (without chain). Is that normal or should it spin for many revolutions? I haven't ridden it yet because I'm still building the bike. There is no play in the cranks, everything feels nice and tight (I selected the number of spacers as per the installation guide and everything is correctly torqued) but the rotation just seems a bit stiff and you can kind of hear the ball bearings moving. Anybody else have the same experience?


I have E13 DH crankset with standard BB. They were tight when first installed but not that tight as you describe.
Try to take them off and check bearings, then install again. I hope your LBS fitted BB properly.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I removed the single spindle spacer so I just have the wave washer on now. Check this video out and judge the crank motion for yourself:

e13 DH crank motion using PF30 BB on Vimeo

Thanks.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I have mine installed and thats about the amount of motion i have with the chain on, but the chainguide, derailleur, and cassette add alot of drag so i imagine yours should spin a little more freely than that seeing as you dont have a chain installed yet. someone else can chime in though cause i am not entirely sure myself, i am new to installing cranks etc.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

FrankRizzo said:


> Thanks for the replies, I removed the single spindle spacer so I just have the wave washer on now. Check this video out and judge the crank motion for yourself:
> 
> e13 DH crank motion using PF30 BB on Vimeo
> 
> Thanks.


That looks about the same as mine.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool, e13 said it looked fine, too. Guess I'll have to ride it in and see how it goes once I've built it up.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just to update got mine installed last week. Looks great, should hold up way better than the Gravity Moto X that it replaced, can't find a good review of that crank. I did have an issue with a rookie in my chainguide hitting the arm but that's only because I lost the original lower assembly on the SRS and just used a roller from a tensioner I had laying around. I just got the original replacement parts today and all is well once again. The bearings are a little stiff but nothing I notice when riding and I figure they'll loosen up a bit after some use. Next step- tubeless.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

My new setup just arrived yesterday. stoked.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sexy!!! I saw the lighter version after I ordered mine, didn't see the price though, I'm sure they're significantly higher, they look sick though. Installation was a breeze and so far they perform just fine.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

Johnny No.5 said:


> didn't see the price though, I'm sure they're significantly higher.


15% off coupon code made them the same price. That is the only reason I sprung for them!


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hell yeah. They come with the BB? Are they blueish or is that just the pic?


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> LHS????? don't know what that means./......
> 
> besides why take chances on something might work when Saints have proven....PROVEN to be the best crank the last 8 years....nuff said


Hey Shiver,
While our cranks have not been around quite as long as some other S brands, they are indeed quite proven. We have been making and selling our XCX cranks for 4 years now with an impressive track record for durability, stiffness and value. In 2011 Our DH cranks snagged 2nd, 5th and 10th at DH World Champs. Not too shabby.

Also, the polygon interface we use is actually based on a DIN standard (German Engineering standard) and has been used in lots of high torque industrial applications for 70+ years now. So the interface specifically has quite an impressive track record - from Austrian tank transmissions to aviation and automotive uses. I would venture to say the interface is proven far beyond any of the other interfaces you will find in the bike industry.

Give us a chance....I think you will be impressed with what we have to offer.

Cheers,

[email protected]*thirteen


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Johnny No.5 said:


> Hell yeah. They come with the BB? Are they blueish or is that just the pic?


Hey Johnny,
Last year our cranks came packaged with a BSA BB, but we changed that this year due to all the new BB standards on the market and now sell the BB separatly. The idea is that we didn't want someone w/ a PF30 or other BB standard frame to have to pay for a BSA BB packaged with the cranks that they had no use for.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Bumping this thread because I just ordered a set of e13 downhill cranks. I've never had a cranked really last me. I always end up messing up the non drive side splines. I like the design of the e13s a lot better. Any set up tips? These are going on a Santa Cruz Butcher.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just follow the instructions to the T and take your time and they should work fine. Mine have been holding up great, even had a few nasty pedal strikes and they're still straight and true.


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey VTSession,
Glad to hear you are picking up a set of our cranks. The most important thing with installation is following the instructions included with the crank and paying close attention to the install torque of the non-drive arm. The torque spec is fairly high and its really important that you use a torque wrench during the install to ensure you are getting the interface properly . 

Also, be sure to recheck the non-drive crank bolt after the first ride to ensure nothing loosened up during the break in process.

Cheers,

Chris @ The Hive


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Realize this is an older thread & that OP already chose his cranks, but I've got an older set of Race Face evolve DH cranks on my trailbike & they are unbelievably burly. Think they're on their 5th season now. They're incredibly overbuilt. I plan to sharpen the bash & use the cranks as a weapon when the zombies invade LOL. 

Not to bash E-13 (I use your LG1 chainguide, good stuff) but I've got the saints on my DH bike & have no issues. No experience with the E-13 though, don't think they were available at the time.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I was looking at the RaceFace ones at the time as well, just got a good deal through the LBS on the E.13's so I gave them my support (read: money). I don't doubt he Saints are awesome, just a bit spendy.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Perigeum Development said:


> Hey VTSession,
> Glad to hear you are picking up a set of our cranks. The most important thing with installation is following the instructions included with the crank and paying close attention to the install torque of the non-drive arm. The torque spec is fairly high and its really important that you use a torque wrench during the install to ensure you are getting the interface properly .
> 
> Also, be sure to recheck the non-drive crank bolt after the first ride to ensure nothing loosened up during the break in process.
> ...


Chris,

Thanks for the set up tips. I installed the cranks last night and it was fairly easy. I'll be sure to check the outer bolt after the first ride.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

ive got saints on my Santa Cruz VPfree
race face atlas DH on my Iron Horse SGS Team DH
e.13 dh on my Twosixbikes DJ/urban

the e.13 feel super solid i would say they are on par with all of the best as i have them all. Hope the O.P. is happy with them

I wanted to do something different also with my dirtjumper since we are a new frame company


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Thought I'd post my experience of e13 and their DH crank. I put a set on my newly-built 2012 Demo and christened it by entering the 2012 Scott Gang Battle in Austria in July. Over the race weekend the cranks held up very well along with the rest of the bike. After the race I headed to Les Deux Alpes, France, for the new European Crankworx week with the intention of competing in the Mountain of Hell enduro race then the Megavalanche the week after in Alpe d'Huez.

On the first day I came off on one of the DH runs and the right crank hit a piece of mountain that didn't budge. The impact bent one of the four chain ring bolt flanges on the drive crank inwards which pushed a quarter of the chain ring against the chain stay, scratching it badly, as shown in these pictures. The ring itself was also bent. In the photo you'll notice one of the chain ring bolts is missing, the quarter of the ring that took the impact. I think the impact poped the bolt but I can't swear that it hadn't fallen out before the smash. If it had, I hadn't noticed.

The bike was unrideable and none of the resort dealers stock e13 cranksets (I've got the press fit, 83mm e13 BB in place, too), so I check Chain Reaction's site but they were out of stock. I mailed e13 and asked if they could put me in touch with a local dealer who had the parts in stock and could get them to the resort very quickly. They contacted The Hive in Germany who had their German distributor UPS me the parts. All was looking good until UPS screwed up the delivery, citing the resort didn't exist and as such, the parts wouldn't be there until the Monday after the race (when, apparently, the resort would exist). Not being able to wait for this I tried to fix the old crank and ring by straightening them myself which I managed to do with the help of a skier staying at my hotel guest who had a ski vice with him.

I rode until the Friday on the old crank set, minus one bolt, when I switched over to my Enduro to practice the race course. Almost immediately I fell off and fractured a finger which put paid to my race weekends and so the whole parts delivery thing became academic. Despite this I thank e13 and The Hive for acting fast and trying hard to help me out of a bind. I even got a break on the price. The hotel sent the new parts on to me when they were eventually delivered and I've since replaced everything and have the old ones as emergency spares.


----------



## legendMKI (Aug 6, 2010)

csermonet said:


> Something better out there? They are meant to compete with Saints, Atlas, etc. Its a top of the line WC quality crank. Granted you could get something like the x0 DH carbon cranks. Anyways I am running the e13's, and I am no pro rider by any means but they are pretty damn good cranks. Stiff and light. The 30mm crank axle is a beast, and they look really good to boot. They took a minute to get set up properly but they are definitely nice and worth the money. Crank arms/axle, chainring, bb, bb tool, all washers and spacers needed to install correctly, very nice. Comes with detailed instructions but there is even an installation video you can watch on their website to get them set up properly. You won't be disappointed.


+1 for this


----------



## bhd (Aug 17, 2010)

Perigeum Development said:


> Hey VTSession,
> Glad to hear you are picking up a set of our cranks. The most important thing with installation is following the instructions included with the crank and paying close attention to the install torque of the non-drive arm. The torque spec is fairly high and its really important that you use a torque wrench during the install to ensure you are getting the interface properly .
> 
> Also, be sure to recheck the non-drive crank bolt after the first ride to ensure nothing loosened up during the break in process.
> ...


I just got a set of DH+ cranks, tried to install them on a Demo8, and the spindle won't fit throught the already installed SRAM pressfit 30 to BSA adapter. Any advice?

Thanks,
David


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

bhd said:


> I just got a set of DH+ cranks, tried to install them on a Demo8, and the spindle won't fit throught the already installed SRAM pressfit 30 to BSA adapter. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


If the crank is the 83mm wide one you have to remove the SRAM adapter first.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

FrankRizzo said:


> If the crank is the 83mm wide one you have to remove the SRAM adapter first.


He's right. You need the press fit or whatever adapter. The e13 oversized spindle is the problem.

Or you can cut the back of the SRAM adapter off, the threaded part isn't the issue and that's what hold the BB on anyway.


----------



## Perigeum Development (Jul 18, 2005)

bhd said:


> I just got a set of DH+ cranks, tried to install them on a Demo8, and the spindle won't fit throught the already installed SRAM pressfit 30 to BSA adapter. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


David,
Our larger/stiffer spindle will not work with other mfg's BB. We actually offer a PF30 BB specifically for that frame. So you would remove the BSA adapter and simply press in our PF30 BB.

As usual....give us a call in the office if you are looking for some more details.

Cheers,

The e*thirteen gang....


----------



## bhd (Aug 17, 2010)

Ithnu said:


> He's right. You need the press fit or whatever adapter. The e13 oversized spindle is the problem.
> 
> Or you can cut the back of the SRAM adapter off, the threaded part isn't the issue and that's what hold the BB on anyway.


Thanks all who replied. I cut/ground the back of the adapter off and reinstalled. It'll work for now, but I'll get the PF30 BB real soon. :thumbsup:


----------

